# Dressed Trebles



## Jim (Sep 18, 2007)

Where can I get dressed Trebles for Cranks? Im looking for black feathers, and black and blue feathers on top of the line treble hooks.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 19, 2007)

This sounds like a job for 

BAIT MAN







PC Bait Man that is


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

I can honestly say the sharpest hooks I have ever had the pleasure of being pierced with are the ones that come on Megabass lures. WOW!


----------



## Nickk (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll try to tie some up on some Gammy red trebles and post a pic.


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't tie them, but would like to learn! If Nickk doesn't get you straight, TW had some funky colors in the clearance bin, working out to about $1 each. They're pretty expensive, i'm gonna have to learn to tie them, for sure!


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> I don't tie them, but would like to learn! If Nickk doesn't get you straight, TW had some funky colors in the clearance bin, working out to about $1 each. They're pretty expensive, i'm gonna have to learn to tie them, for sure!



I saw that, But they all vary around the white color! Im looking for soemthing that will dress nice with a black lure/popper.


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 19, 2007)

Jann's carries some as well


----------



## SMDave (Sep 19, 2007)

Maybe you can just buy some nice mustad short shanks or owners (or gammys, whatever your preference), buy some fly tying material in black and blue, and tie it on the hook, like you're making a fly on a treble hook! Just an idea


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Maybe you can just buy some nice mustad short shanks or owners (or gammys, whatever your preference), by some fly tying material in black and blue, and tie it on the hook, like you're making a fly on a treble hook! Just an idea



Your right! Im going to try it myself....winter is coming up. Im going to ramp up on my stick making, Buzzbait making and Im going to learn how to tie my own dressed trebles.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 19, 2007)

not very good pics but I threw these 2 together tonight, no blue though. Are they too long?











sorry about the photo quality...DOH!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 19, 2007)

Nickk - they look great! Only one way to tell for sure - fish them!


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 19, 2007)

The do look good, and like everything else hand-made, much better quality


----------



## Mattman (Sep 20, 2007)

Jim

Take a look in the catalogs for lure building. You can buy dressed trebles. I've seen them in several places.

Tying your own is a snap. Fly tying 101. All sorts of materials to use as well. Feather, flash material, calf hair, bucktail...


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2007)

Mattman, I will take a look at flyting101.

NickK those are awesome! You have any black hooks? I would like a couple of the first ones if you can do them with the black hook. You interested in wheeling and dealing? LOL!


----------



## Nickk (Sep 20, 2007)

Jim,
I'll try to pick up some black hooks this weekend(and some blue soft hackle). PM me your address.

BTW, do you want any flash? I have black krystal flash.


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Jim,
> I'll try to pick up some black hooks this weekend(and some blue soft hackle). PM me your address.
> 
> BTW, do you want any flash? I have black krystal flash.



That would be cool!

Let me send you some money for the supplies and your time!


----------



## Nickk (Sep 20, 2007)

Jim said:


> Let me send you some money for the supplies and your time!




nope


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 20, 2007)

As Nickk's agent, I'll accept all monies on his behalf, and will appropriate it to the correct parties involved. Thank you for your prompt attention to this matter.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 20, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> As Nickk's agent, I'll accept all monies on his behalf, and will appropriate it to the correct parties involved. Thank you for your prompt attention to this matter.




after which they may be turned into coffee colored stick bait with a *hint of anise....

is that what I smelled when I melted a tear in one?


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, that bag was going to esquired, but you got it instead  Made to his specs, so you should be catchign smallies like he's been posting all year! I've yet to catch a smallie on one! Oh wait, there are not any here


----------



## Nickk (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm going to have to make it over the my smallie river to try, but I'll give the largemouth a chance this weekend(I hope). I learned last weekend that rockbass like to nibble on the ends....damn rockbass :lol:


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 20, 2007)

I love a stickbait! Just about everything likes to at least peck at it, makes for a fun day, unless it's a tournament, and you have a lot of needless hooksets


----------



## Nickk (Sep 20, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> I love a stickbait! Just about everything likes to at least peck at it, makes for a fun day, unless it's a tournament, and you have a lot of needless hooksets



Bingo :twisted: 

oh, well. last one of the year, now I can be happy with whatever I catch!


----------



## Nickk (Sep 24, 2007)

Jim,
no time over the weekend but I should be able to make it happen this week. I can drop by the flyshop for blue feathers today and possibly a tackleshop tonight for trebles.


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Jim,
> no time over the weekend but I should be able to make it happen this week. I can drop by the flyshop for blue feathers today and possibly a tackleshop tonight for trebles.



Take as much time as you need Boss!


----------

